# JTextField + Anzahl Zeichen begrenzen ?



## Frankster (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich möchte in einem JTextField nur max 2 Zeichen eingeben können und in einem anderen max. 7 Zeichen

Wie funktionert das ?

Vielen Dank im voraus
Frankster


----------



## Frankster (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab hier etwas in einem anderen Board gefunden


```
import javax.swing.text.*;

public class JTextFieldLimit extends PlainDocument
{
private int limit;

// optional uppercase conversion
private boolean toUppercase = false;

public JTextFieldLimit()
{
super();
}

public JTextFieldLimit(int limit)
{
super();
this.limit = limit;
}

public JTextFieldLimit(int limit, boolean upper)
{
super();
this.limit = limit;
toUppercase = upper;
}

public void insertString(int offset, String str, AttributeSet attr) throws BadLocationException
{
if (str == null)
{
return;
}

if ((getLength() + str.length()) <= limit)
{
if (toUppercase)
{
str = str.toUpperCase();
}
super.insertString(offset, str, attr);
}
}
}


Der Aufruf erfolgt dann so:


deinJTextField.setDocument(new JTextFieldLimit(10));
```


----------



## airwolf (26. August 2011)

Hallo Du musst nur bei JTextFieldLimit die Anzahl ändern und schon begrenz Du es mit diesem Script


----------



## schnuffie (2. September 2011)

Bisher hatte ich das immer beim Verlassen des Feldes mit dem Fokus-Listener gecheckt und entsprechend reagiert. Wäre also auch eine Lösung.


----------



## SE (3. September 2011)

airwolf hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Du musst nur bei JTextFieldLimit die Anzahl ändern und schon begrenz Du es mit diesem Script



Ich weis zwar nicht ob es dir entgangen ist ... noch dazu als User mit 1 Post ... aber es geht hier um Java ... und nicht JavaScript ...

Bitte eigne dir Grundlagen zum Thema an bevor du meinst dich zu registrieren und dann zu posten ... da du schein überhaupt keine Ahnung von dem hast was hier gefragt wurde.

@TO
Schon mal Google oder die SuFu genutzt ? Alleine hier und im java-forum.org gibt es haufenweise Threads zu genau diesem Thema ... warum machst du dir also nicht die Mühe und suchst erstmal nach eventuell vorhandenen Lösungen bevor du einen neuen Thread eröffnest ?
Es zeigt nur das du dieses Problem gelöst haben willst ohne Eigeninitiative zu ergreifen. Da wäre die Job-Börse besser gewesen anstatt uns mit einem weiteren der unzähligen Threads über dieses Thema zu strapazieren.

Sorry ... aber so krass seh ich das : wer sich noch nich mal die Mühe macht Google oder die SuFu zu nutzen wird sich auch sicher nicht die Mühe machen die Antworten zu verstehen.

Zum Problem selbst : Class extends PlainDocument ... Fragen dazu bitte an Google.


*Erlich ... es kann doch nicht sein das wir jemanden der zu faul für Google oder SuFu ist auch noch fertige Source-Codes posten ...*


----------

